# Kids born with lumps on thier neck



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

We recently got 16 does, 5 had kids and one just kidded yesterday. One older doe had twins the day before we got her and both kids have what looks like swollen glands under thier neck/chin. Another older doe who kidded a couple days before also had a kid with one lump in the same area. And then yesterday a ff had a kid who has two lumps as well. There are no lumps or bumps on any one else in the heard. They are all very impressive looking bore does and a couple dairy cross. All very healthy looking.Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Could you post pics?


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't have any at the moment but yes, I did plan on getting some and posing them.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Our little ones have that too. From my research, it looks like milk neck aka milk goiter is the likely suspect. We're going to get them checked out anyway just in case, but if that's all it is, then it's nothing to worry about. Here are two articles about it. 
http://www.goatbiology.com/milkgoiter.html
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milk_neck.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

But aren't you saying they were born with it already?


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes born with it, we watched the last doe kid and you could clearly see the lump before it was even fully born.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Gestational Thyroid Insufficiency. One of my Nubian cross does gives it to all her kids. We just make sure that she always has free choice kelp to go to so that the kids get plenty of Iodine from her milk. They usually out grow it in a few weeks as soon as they start eating minerals on their own.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks that sound like it very well could be what's going on here.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

To sound totally naive, do Boer goats ever have waddles? Two lumps makes me think waddles... :shrug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They aren't really supposed to, full bloods will never have waddles.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha they are definitely not waddles though some of are girls and kids do have them, these are not


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Cowgirlup11 said:


> We recently got 16 does, 5 had kids and one just kidded yesterday. One older doe had twins the day before we got her and both kids have what looks like swollen glands under thier neck/chin. Another older doe who kidded a couple days before also had a kid with one lump in the same area. And then yesterday a ff had a kid who has two lumps as well. There are no lumps or bumps on any one else in the heard. They are all very impressive looking bore does and a couple dairy cross. All very healthy looking.Any ideas what this could be?


It is an indication of good milking does and fast growing kids. I had that happen one year and nearly freaked out until I researched it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Kids are not born with milk goiter. They have to drink milk before that will occur.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Glad you found an answer.


----------

